# Please take this spatial awareness test



## skeletonboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, 
I am currently doing a Rubiks Cube research and in doing so, I need test subjects for the Spatial Intelligence Test. 

I don't have many people around me who seriously cube and understand what the cube means, so I have to go to the forums here. 

*EDIT: This is the new test I think is more reliable: http://alliqtests.com/tests/6/13/

Do this test instead of other tests. Time is unlimited, use only paper, pen or pencil.

Thank You, and I have recorded previous results for the previous inaccurate test just in case this new attempt fails.*


----------



## cubernya (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the score affected by the time used to complete it? If so, it's inaccurate.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 12, 2012)

208 Questions? Bleh I'll do it later tonight if I have time


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 12, 2012)

ressMox said:


> 208 Questions? Bleh I'll do it later tonight if I have time


 
It took me 45 minutes. Some questions take around 5 seconds (or less), some take 10 seconds, some take a minute.
Only very few questions take more than 2 minutes, I'd say 10-20 questions.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

This is really too easy, But takes forever.

edit: Says IQ 82. Ive done tests before and gotten higher score. Oh well.

EDIT: Oh yeah and I also said I dont Know for a lot .


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 12, 2012)

112, 106, 129, 118, 113 = 121

...but any question i couldnt answer within 5 seconds, I skipped. sorry.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 12, 2012)

132

I have a feeling that time played a factor into it.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Holy, I only got 116...but I'm only 12. Also could you state your age? If you aren't comfortable with that, tell us your age to the nearest multiple of 5 or 10. Or you could just PM me.  

I think age played a role in the results, you know, the knowledge.

Thanks a whole lot for the ones who took the test! I really appreciate it!


----------



## peedu (Feb 12, 2012)

How can someone assume that whole world must know what is that coconut-banana-crossover-shaped item in the questions 1-7?


Peedu


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 12, 2012)

peedu said:


> How can someone assume that whole world must know what is that coconut-banana-crossover-shaped item in the questions 1-7?
> 
> 
> Peedu


 
I don't understand...


----------



## Carrot (Feb 12, 2012)

peedu said:


> How can someone assume that whole world must know what is that coconut-banana-crossover-shaped item in the questions 1-7?
> 
> 
> Peedu


 
I thought it was a peanut!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 12, 2012)

I got 108. I didn't understand some of the questions about knits because they where in english but whatever.
_Edit:_
I am 19, 20 in the end of May. Just for the record, last time I did a serious online IQ-test, I got 123, I'm not stupid


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> I don't understand...


 
Yeah the first several questions didnt make any sense. A lot of my answers were random due to this.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I definitely am better than what I got but a few things kinda blocked me from doing it.

1. Some of the pictures made no darn sense. For me specifically was the sailboats. I just was speckledorfed.
2. The length, later on int eh test I found myself accidentally pressing the wrong answer when i knew the right one and then realizing I did it a few seconds after I hit continue. Staring at a moniter doing those tests was just tedious.

Thats pretty much the big stuff that stopped me. I did alright, 109 isn't too bad. I think I would've done better if I took breaks in between sections or something.

Edit: And THE KNOTS. Holy Crap. I don't know any frikkin knots. What the heck.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 13, 2012)

1. Everyday Physics IQ = 103
2. Worldly Knowledge IQ = 106
3. Patterns and Shapes IQ = 113
4. Directions IQ = 120
5. Common Hand Tools IQ = 81 
6. Total IQ = 105



Spoiler



ANSWERS & EXPLANATIONS

Click on an underlined question number to see the question and correct answer.

22 out of 38 - 58% Everyday Physics
Correct: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 11 13 14 16 17 18 19 20 22 23 24 25 28 30 33 
Incorrect: 8 9 10 12 15 21 26 27 29 31 32 34 35 36 37 38 

28 out of 40 - 70% Worldly Knowledge
Correct: 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 53 54 55 58 59 61 63 64 65 66 67 72 75 76 77 78 
Incorrect: 51 52 56 57 60 62 68 69 70 71 73 74 

25 out of 41 - 61% Patterns and Shapes
Correct: 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 95 96 97 98 99 101 105 106 107 108 111 112 113 116 
Incorrect: 79 80 81 82 94 100 102 103 104 109 110 114 115 117 118 119 

38 out of 42 - 90% Directions
Correct: 120 121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 154 155 156 157 159 160 161 
Incorrect: 125 138 153 158 

15 out of 26 - 58% Common Hand Tools
Correct: 163 164 166 167 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 177 180 181 182 
Incorrect: 162 165 168 176 178 179 183 184 185 186 187



Note: I am 15.


Spoiler



"If you are younger than 16, your scores were compared to 16 to 20-year-olds, as we do not yet have norms for younger persons. Your scores are probably an underestimate of your true aptitudes." i.e., my IQ might really be higher... 





Robocopter87 said:


> I think I would've done better if I took breaks in between sections or something.


I took a break for dinner when I was 50% done. It made it _so_ much easier.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 13, 2012)

About 60% done, but is it me, or does this question have no answer?



Spoiler










The bowl and fork are on the table, and the cat is under. There is no ball. Am I missing something? I guessed cat, but I am genuinely curious.



Edit:


Spoiler



I checked the answer when I finished and it said the ball was next to the table. WHAT BALL??? What the hell am I missing? Lol, can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 13, 2012)

116


----------



## aaronb (Feb 13, 2012)

113 + 95 + 139 + 113 + 115 + 120 = 120.

Age: 14

I had absolutely no clue when it came to the cooking and knitting/knots sections  I also think taking a break would have helped, but oh well.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, some questions are quite impossible/confusing but I am comparing you guys with non-cubers. So if you guys can't get it, neither most for likely will they. 

@Ickathu: Thank you for the results and age. You've helped me a bunch!
@ Foster Conklin: Thank you for your result! May I ask your age? You can do this in any way I will notice.
@ Robocopter87: Yes, the questions are weird hehe, I guess a person like "theZcuber" got a quotient of 132 which is like boss...hehe....thank you for the results. Again, may I ask your age? You can do this in any way that I will notice.


aaronb said:


> 113 + 95 + 139 + 113 + 150 + 120 = 120.
> 
> Age: 14
> 
> I had absolutely no clue when it came to the cooking and knitting/knots sections  I also think taking a break would have helped, but oh well.


150?! That is super...! Thanks for the result and age!


----------



## aaronb (Feb 13, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> 150?! That is super...! Thanks for the result and age!


 
Typo, 115. Sorry about that.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Typo, 115. Sorry about that.


 
Oh, I see. Thank you anyway, 120 is still really great!


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm 14, but i randomly typed in an age on the website. I think I put that I'm 18.


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 13, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Typo, 115. Sorry about that.


 
Composite was 131, but this test was absolutely stupid and misleading, many of the questions did not provide enough information and others were based solely on life style and upbringing based knowledge. Completely innaccurate.


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm 19 and I got 118. 

1. 113
2. 101
3. 117
4. 119
5. 103

I think that some of these questions were a little bit unfair but oh well. Example: When it would ask 6 questions on the same thing then you could learn from your mistakes. Also they can ask some ridiculous questions too it seemed but I guess that is just you being smart.

EDIT: Also: 39 out of 42 on directions and only 119 while I got 28 out of 41 on shapes and patterns and got 117?!?!? Maybe directions are easier?
EDIT2: Who puts bread in the bag first over cans of soup!?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 13, 2012)

107... i'm 13 and a half

DARN IT
i was supposed to be doing my homework but i wasted an hour b/c of this lol


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, really, this is just a simple test on Spatial Intelligence or some intelligence, which would definitely not harm my research but maybe even benefit it.
Some questions are stupid, but this test is just for show and relevance, it doesn't really matter to me nor you unless you are taking this test too for your personal reference.
@ tozies24: I know, stupid questions....haha
@ jskyler91: I couldn't find a better test. Queendom.com has a useless test giving no intelligence quotient at all. The only other test I did was this 28 question test: http://alliqtests.com/tests/take_test/13/1/

My fellow friend cuber and non-cuber and I have taken this test and it didn't seem too bad but still had a bit of irrelevance. 

Please tell me if you have some other better Spatial Intelligence Test. 

Also, I know this test is stupid, you may stop ranting now, I think there are already enough rants.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 13, 2012)

109 + 114 + 115 + 115 + 107 = *116*. I'm 18

Well that was the longest/stupidest "IQ test" I've ever taken...


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> 109 + 114 + 115 + 115 + 107 = *116*. I'm 18
> 
> Well that was the longest/stupidest "IQ test" I've ever taken...


 
Do you mean the questions were stupid or the overall IQ of 116? Because I'm quite sure they don't calculate the overall Spatial IQ with averaging out all 6 sets of questions.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 13, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> Do you mean the questions were stupid or the overall IQ of 116? Because I'm quite sure they don't calculate the overall Spatial IQ with averaging out all 6 sets of questions.


 
I mean the questions were mostly nothing to do with "Spatial IQ" and everything to do with knowing things, which is not what IQ measures. So yeah, the questions were stupid.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 13, 2012)

i was scored at 123 however for my gifted program at school i scored 132


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Windsor said:


> i was scored at 123 however for my gifted program at school i scored 132


 
This is Spatial Intelligence.

O.K. I think you guys should try out the 28 question Spatial IQ test I linked above. Or here you go: http://alliqtests.com/tests/6/13/

This test seems much more reliable, though a few, I'd say 5 questions, are Spatial IQ irrelevant. So please try it out!


----------



## 30secondsolver (Feb 13, 2012)

97 lol


----------



## cubernya (Feb 13, 2012)

148 wtf and I'm tired

I don't think these are too accurate (even though I have an overall IW of ~135)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2012)

I got 112.

I think I found two errors so far, but someone please tell me if I am missing something obvious.

Question number 83:


Spoiler



What is needed to complete the person? 

*Picture of a woman in a long skirt with a missing left leg*

I selected the left leg option (incorrect).

The correct answer was the right arm (which was already present in the picture)


Question number 140:


Spoiler



Which direction must you travel to get from Brazil to England?

I put Northeast (counted as incorrect)

Northwest is given as the correct answer


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> I got 112.
> 
> I think I found two errors so far, but someone please tell me if I am missing something obvious.
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate your help very much! But I changed the test as you can see, it only has 28 questions, thank you.


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm... I skipped like 9 questions and still got 102? Too tired, I'll retake it tomorrow.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 13, 2012)

10 out of 28, I suck at this


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> Hmm... I skipped like 9 questions and still got 102? Too tired, I'll retake it tomorrow.


 
For the 28 question one? That's impossible... But that is possible for the 208 question one which had been retired.


Achifaifa said:


> 10 out of 28, I suck at this


 
Nah, 110 is good enough.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2012)

On the 28 question test I got a raw score of 18.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 13, 2012)

105
I am 14
no paper or pencil


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 13, 2012)

13/28, IQ of 118. 

I hated the ones that asked 'x is to y as z is to what?'


----------



## Pedro (Feb 13, 2012)

15 correct answers out of 28, IQ of 124

But I was lazy on some of them and answered quickly 

(I was taking the other one yesterday, but my connection started to act up, and it was late, so I gave up)


----------



## timelonade (Feb 13, 2012)

You're 12 and you're doing research?


----------



## Chrisalead (Feb 13, 2012)

25/28. IQ of 152+. However this kind of test is kinda stupid I think... Intelligence simply can't be measured. In fact look at the wiki page about intelligence it's quite interesting to see how it is divided into several types (multiples intelligences of Gardner).


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 13, 2012)

130, I actually did a test like 5 years ago and I had 131.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 13, 2012)

18/28 
"IQ" = 134
I just hadn't a clue with some of those.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 13, 2012)

Am I the only person who thinks "which of these 5 random shapes doesn't fit" questions are absolutely stupid?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

Was I the only person to get under 100?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 13, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Was I the only person to get under 100?


 
I think most people would be "embarrassed" if they got under 100 and would either not post or lie.

I, on the other hand, refuse to do these tests because I doubt the variable they use for storing the IQ can hold more than a 64-bit integer.


----------



## benmeister (Feb 13, 2012)

really, this is used to test intelligence? I find that amusing 







EDIT: the next one is even easier. this test is boring...


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 13, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> Nah, 110 is good enough.


 
I did a former test at the psychiatrists couple of years ago and he said I was like 140. But it included some other things, my spatial awareness and memory seriously suck


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 13, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> For the 28 question one? That's impossible... But that is possible for the 208 question one which had been retired.
> 
> 
> Nah, 110 is good enough.


 I don't know why I said 9? I must have been heavily exaggerating. It was more like 4 or 5. But yes, it was on the 28 question one.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 13, 2012)

Raw=13 IQ=118 Age=40


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just took the second test. I got a raw score of 14 which means IQ of 121. On the first test, I got 118. I think that there should be another test with actual IQ to see how closely this correlates to that.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Pedro said:


> 15 correct answers out of 28, IQ of 124
> 
> But I was lazy on some of them and answered quickly
> 
> (I was taking the other one yesterday, but my connection started to act up, and it was late, so I gave up)


 
Thank you for taking the test, it's okay, I only wanted the second test either way. 


timelonade said:


> You're 12 and you're doing research?


Yes, a research on if cubing makes you more intelligent in anyway in any bit. 



Chrisalead said:


> 25/28. IQ of 152+. However this kind of test is kinda stupid I think... Intelligence simply can't be measured. In fact look at the wiki page about intelligence it's quite interesting to see how it is divided into several types (multiples intelligences of Gardner).


You're right, it can't be measured exactly, but this test just sets as a comparision of Spatial Awareness between cubers and non-cubers. 


Reinier Schippers said:


> 130, I actually did a test like 5 years ago and I had 131.


Thank you for taking to test!  


Godmil said:


> 18/28
> "IQ" = 134
> I just hadn't a clue with some of those.


 
Haha, yeah, some are irrelelvant, but it was the best one I could find.

To other people, I know some some questions are irrelevant, I know that, if you don't like this test, don't take the test, we know this test is stupid, still, I don't really care since I'm not forwarding this research to Oxford University of any such. I've taken enough notice it's stupid. 


aronpm said:


> Am I the only person who thinks "which of these 5 random shapes doesn't fit" questions are absolutely stupid?


 No, you're not the only one. *forwarding to me too*


aronpm said:


> I think most people would be "embarrassed" if they got under 100 and would either not post or lie.
> 
> I, on the other hand, refuse to do these tests because I doubt the variable they use for storing the IQ can hold more than a 64-bit integer.


Thank you for taking notice of this thread. 


benmeister said:


> really, this is used to test intelligence? I find that amusing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As I said before, please don't use this for your personal reference, I'm just recording the results for comparison, doubt that matters to you whether or not it's used to test intelligence.


Schmidt said:


> Raw=13 IQ=118 Age=40


Thank you very much for taking the test. 


tozies24 said:


> I just took the second test. I got a raw score of 14 which means IQ of 121. On the first test, I got 118. I think that there should be another test with actual IQ to see how closely this correlates to that.


Thank you for taking the test. I'm not requesting for other IQ tests other than Spatial Awareness, otherwise, you could do it yourself.  Thanks.


----------



## alicept (Apr 20, 2012)

My score was 14, IQ- 121 , I'm 15 years old


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 20, 2012)

Score: 16
IQ: 127
Age: 13


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 20, 2012)

Score:14
IQ: 121
Age: 15


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2012)

I got a few questions in and did my usual rage-quit when it comes to IQ testing, especially the bits with 'spatial recognition'. I did better on this test compared to others though, in the sense that when I saw the claim that it was 'culturally unbiased' I didn't run screaming naked through the streets in a fit of rage.


----------

